# 13" south bend lathe Belt



## Old Iron (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone done the serpentine belt on one. I got a belt cut it to the measurement on the list I got off wells site. Which was 61-1/2 I left 2" for the lap and its to short so I guess thats 30 bucks down the drain.
 :depressed:
I've got a new one coming and I'd like to get it right this time, So anybody got the correct length?

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 27, 2011)

I made it 61-1/2 finished size and I can only engage the motor and lower cone about half way. I'm going to cut the new one and rap it to check the length. I also have the tension backed all the way off.

Paul


----------

